# Cabin Air Filter



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Anyone know if the Goat has such a filter?

Did a Search, but nothing came up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

nope, none that I can find.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

A/C comming out stinky?... :willy: arty:


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

mine does in vent


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

mine does a little bit but instantly goes away when i blast the air real quick...

if its mondo stinky maybe flush your A/C system and add new refrig.. 

how do you guys eat "Veggimite" its good but when I ate it was hella salty.. got high blood pressure off one cracker LOL.... :willy: arty:


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

spray lysol into the vents..sometimes mold growns in them


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Vedli said:


> if its mondo stinky maybe flush your A/C system and add new refrig..


This won't change anything, the 134a that is in the AC system is sealed, and will not cause any odor.

Do a search on google, i'm sure there are products that are made just for this.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Vedli said:


> A/C comming out stinky?... :willy: arty:


No problem with A/C, but a filter would help prevent dust coming in with fresh air.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

No Hepa filter in the goats....


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

ha! I was right!


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

thought there was a cabin filter behind the top vents , and if i recall they have a redesigned one that does not rattle .....


----------

